# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  پرستاری یا دام پزشکی

## Mobham

سلام من دام پزشکی سمنان قبول شدم ولی تازه فهمیدم از نظر شغلی خوب نیست میخواستم از طریق کارنامه سبز پرستاری دانشگاه تهران نیمسال دوم رو انتخاب کنم

بنظر شما کار درستی میکنم
چون در امد برای من  اولویت داره

----------


## Mobham

Up

----------


## NiNi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Ehsan379


سلام من دام پزشکی سمنان قبول شدم ولی تازه فهمیدم از نظر شغلی خوب نیست میخواستم از طریق کارنامه سبز پرستاری دانشگاه تهران نیمسال دوم رو انتخاب کنم

بنظر شما کار درستی میکنم
چون در امد برای من  اولویت داره


میتونی تو تهران پت شاپ بزنی درآمدت سر به فلک میکشه به نظر من اگه یادبگیری دامپزشکی خیلی بهتره. پرستاری هم کارش بده هم حقوق کم و ثابت داره.*

----------


## MehranWilson

مثل این میمونه که بیای سوناتا 2014 (پرستاری) با دامپزشکی (پژو پارس) مقایسه کنی  :Yahoo (15): 
پ.ن:خداییش پرستاری بازار کارش خیلی هست ولی دامپزشکی که توی شهرهای کوچیک که هیچی ولش کن میمونه یدونه تهران اونم مگه چند نفر میخوان ؟ تازه باید سرمایه دار هم باشی اگه خودت بخوای کلینیک بزنی ...پرستاری بدون چک و چونه میری سرکار واسه طرحت

----------


## Mobham

چرا انقدر نظرا متفاوته؟

----------


## AMIRREZA_RAHMANI

برای کنکور که کتابخونه درس میخوندم یه دکتر دامپزشک داشتیم برای تخصص داخلی میخوند که بره از ایران چون میگفت باند بازی و مافیای بزرگی در صنعت دامپزشکی در بیمارستان های ایران هست و هرکسی در جایگاه خودش قرار نمیگیره درحالی که درس های بسیار سخت و عجیبی دارن و با کتب قطور و همش انگلیسی(چیزی ک من از ایشون میدیدم)
اما پرستاری همونطور ک میدونی ایران کم داریم و شغلت تضمینه و اینکه یکی از آشناهامون با پرستاری رفت آلمان اونجا درامد خوبی داره و پولشو به دلار میاره ایران.

----------


## meysam98

اگه تهران یا شهرای بزرگی دامپزشکی به کارت میاد
در غیر اینصورت پرستاری عاقلانه تر خواهد بود.

----------


## -Sara-

بله کار درستی میکنید
موفق باشید

----------


## Mobham

البته من هدف زدن پت شاپ هست در کنارش اگه شد مطبی چیزی بزنم

----------


## Mobham

من دامپزشکی علوم و تحقیقات هم قبول شدم ولی بین علوم و تحقیقات و سمنان موندم

----------


## Morakonkuri

> سلام من دام پزشکی سمنان قبول شدم ولی تازه فهمیدم از نظر شغلی خوب نیست میخواستم از طریق کارنامه سبز پرستاری دانشگاه تهران نیمسال دوم رو انتخاب کنم
> 
> بنظر شما کار درستی میکنم
> چون در امد برای من  اولویت داره



من دامپزشکی دانشگاه تهران خوندم.دامپزشکی از نظر ارزش مدرکی بالاتر از پرستاریه چون دکترای حرفه ای هست اما پرستاری لیسانسه. از لحاظ بازار کار وابسته به هدفتون داره اگه دنبال شغل دولتی یا کارمندی هستین رشته‌ی خوبی نیست اما اگه میخواید برای خودتون کار کنید و کلینیک بزنید درآمد خوبی داره. به ویژه تو شهرهای بزرگ.اگه کار با دام بزرگ مثل گاو و گوسفند هم علاقه مند باشید توشهرهای کوچیک هم درآمد خیلی خوبی دارید.
علاوه براین از مدرکتون تو خیلی از مراکز پرورش دام استفاده میشه و بهتون به عنوان مسئول فنی حق مدرک داده میشه.
تو پرستاری شما نمیتونید خودتون جداگونه کاری رو شروع کنید اما از نظر استخدام تو مرکز دولتی یا درمانگاه ها شرایط بهتره

----------


## Mobham

> من دامپزشکی دانشگاه تهران خوندم.دامپزشکی از نظر ارزش مدرکی بالاتر از پرستاریه چون دکترای حرفه ای هست اما پرستاری لیسانسه. از لحاظ بازار کار وابسته به هدفتون داره اگه دنبال شغل دولتی یا کارمندی هستین رشته‌ی خوبی نیست اما اگه میخواید برای خودتون کار کنید و کلینیک بزنید درآمد خوبی داره. به ویژه تو شهرهای بزرگ.اگه کار با دام بزرگ مثل گاو و گوسفند هم علاقه مند باشید توشهرهای کوچیک هم درآمد خیلی خوبی دارید.
> علاوه براین از مدرکتون تو خیلی از مراکز پرورش دام استفاده میشه و بهتون به عنوان مسئول فنی حق مدرک داده میشه.
> تو پرستاری شما نمیتونید خودتون جداگونه کاری رو شروع کنید اما از نظر استخدام تو مرکز دولتی یا درمانگاه ها شرایط بهتره


اگه میشه خصوصیتون رو چک کنید

----------

